# Highlights at Fantastic Sams



## Californian (Mar 6, 2004)

Hello all, I'm *wondering if anyone here has any experience with getting hair highlights done at Fantastic Sams.* Do you think they are qualified???? Is it a bad move? Or what??? Feedback please. (do you know anyone whose had highlights done there??) THanks, Calif.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't know anyone who has had highlights done there but I had a hair cut there once and they did a horrible job. My other side of my hair was uneven compared to the other. I went to a really good hair stylist about a month later and she was wondering who cut my hair because it was so uneven. It took her a while to cut it because she had to fix so much and I only had a very simple shoulder length cut.


----------



## allisong (Mar 6, 2004)

Haven't lived in Cali for about 5 yrs now but from what I remember Fantastic Sams was a bit of a joke in the hairstyling world..Everyone that I ever knew that went there,Never went back..I wouldn't risk having a bad job done to save $$


----------



## maiho (Mar 6, 2004)

I agree!!! Although ive never had anything done there before, i only heard bad stories.

Originally Posted by *allisong* Haven't lived in Cali for about 5 yrs now but from what I remember Fantastic Sams was a bit of a joke in the hairstyling world..Everyone that I ever knew that went there,Never went back..I wouldn't risk having a bad job done to save $$


----------



## Tinydancer (Mar 7, 2004)

*I've never been there but I'm in the business. Fantastic Sams has a terrible reputation. They hire Hair Stylists fresh out of school, they are no way ready to be cutting or coloring hair, so no they aren't qualified. Don't risk it, pay the extra money and have it done right the 1st time. Where I work we get a fair share of clients from Fantastic Sam type hair salons and their hair is jacked up, it ends up being twice as expensive to do corrective color. My opinion, don't do it. * Originally Posted by *Californian* Hello all, I'm *wondering if anyone here has any experience with getting hair highlights done at Fantastic Sams.* Do you think they are qualified???? Is it a bad move? Or what??? Feedback please. (do you know anyone whose had highlights done there??) THanks, Calif.


----------



## Californian (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok, now I am appropriately informed. EEEEk. I am not going to get highlights at F.S. because of the feedback on this board. I am thankful for the feedback. I will go to a real salon and fork out $100.00. That's what it costs for highlights here in California. I'm feeling guilty for spending that much on my hair. However, I guess I want to be happy with me and not end up with green hair.

Side note: I visited Fantastic Sams to see who was working there, who does highlights, what it's like, etc. The man that I talked to was very weird. I tried not to be judgemental since this should have no reflection on his skills. But come on.. he'd curled his own eyelashes (it was very obvious- they were sticking straight up) and he bleached his hair to electric white. I guess I am confused about this:_ If you do hair for a living, why make yourself look like you can't do your own? Can anyone answer this???_





*&lt;---- After visit to Fantastic Sam's ...*


----------



## maiho (Mar 11, 2004)

This is what ive learned. If you want good hair, go to someone you totally trust and fork out the money. I believe you get what you pay for with hair. Ive been through so many bad high lights, messed up hair cuts cuz i was going to cheap places. My friend's aunt claims to be a hair stylist so i went to her and have her do my hair in the garage and she ended up burning my hair. I mean burn, my hair was breaking and it fell off.





I was lucky that i found a hair stylist 4 years ago and ive been going to her ever since. Plus we have became friends so she wont lie to me about something that would damage my hair or doing something really bad to my hair.

If you notice, a lot of salons will do whatever you tell them to do to your hair. They will not tell you how damaging something is, or if it's doable because they want your money.

I remember when i was in hs, I wanted to bleach my hair platinum blond, and i mean my whole head. I have naturally dark black hair. And to do this, i'm sure half would fall out. I went to this asian salon, and this lady told me its totally do able with NO damage. What the heck!!! She said it would take 30 mins, she can bleach my whole head to the lightest blond possible, and it will not dry out. What a whole bunch of bs. I mean i was stupid to even want to bleach my hair that light, but hey i was young and stupid.. hehe



Well i didnt do it though. Sooo glad or else i would be bald right now.





Originally Posted by *Californian* Ok, now I am appropriately informed. EEEEk. I am not going to get highlights at F.S. because of the feedback on this board. I am thankful for the feedback. I will go to a real salon and fork out $100.00. That's what it costs for highlights here in California. I'm feeling guilty for spending that much on my hair. However, I guess I want to be happy with me and not end up with green hair.
Side note: I visited Fantastic Sams to see who was working there, who does highlights, what it's like, etc. The man that I talked to was very weird. I tried not to be judgemental since this should have no reflection on his skills. But come on.. he'd curled his own eyelashes (it was very obvious- they were sticking straight up) and he bleached his hair to electric white. I guess I am confused about this:_ If you do hair for a living, why make yourself look like you can't do your own? Can anyone answer this???_




*&lt;---- After visit to Fantastic Sam's ...*


----------



## Geek (Mar 11, 2004)

omg CA SB GIRL, that was funny


----------



## Californian (Mar 11, 2004)

*I hear ya, TampaLady!!!!



*

Originally Posted by *Tampalady* I couldn't agree more! It's like you are your own advertisement. Reminds me of when I went to the LaMer counter looking for information about the much talked about Creme De La Mer. They claim- "It defies the laws of nature and it will transform the look of your skin as nothing ever has, leaving it softer, firmer, virtually creaseless. Even the driest of complexions are healed."
So I'm looking at the skin of the woman telling me this, and I can't help but notice that her skin looks really bad. I asked her if she uses the product herself and she said yes. Well that was all I needed to know! No sale - hahaha!


----------



## Californian (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok, so I cheated.

The good news is that I got my highlights at a reputable salon and forked out $95.00 for decent results.

The bad news is that I cut corners. I decided to go cheap on my pre-highlights haircut and went to Fantastic Sams for the haircut ONLY. The lady who cut my hair spoke broken Chinese so it was hard to understand her. I swallowed my pride and nodded 'yes' or 'no 'to questions like "Some people like a here at a chin. SOme a don't. SOme a like a long. Some don't. What you like?" uHHHHHH... Just shoot me, girls.

The front of my hair had a decent layered look. She cut about 5" off so that now my hair is to my shoulders or just below. Little did I know that she decided to cut a stair-step pattern toward the nape of my neck. Great. How creative, how artistic, how.. ODD! LOL. https://www.makeuptalk.com/editor_files/editor_images/expressionsani.gif

So when I get to the REAL salon, the guy asks, "Who cut your hair?" He was trying not to wrinkle his nose too much. Long story short, he fixed the back of it so that it matched the front.

Can you imagine what would have happend if I'd had the highlights done at Fantastic Sams? *Sam ain't so fantastic*. I will post a pic of my hair later today. It's 'fixed' now. I have to get my husband to take the pic. At least the highlights look alright.

Report Card

Fantastic Sams: D-

It's a "DON'T"


----------



## allisong (Mar 11, 2004)

Wow!! You're the bravest person I know.When she broke out with the stairstep cut that would have sent me runnin'.

Originally Posted by *Californian* Ok, so I cheated.The good news is that I got my highlights at a reputable salon and forked out $95.00 for decent results.

The bad news is that I cut corners. I decided to go cheap on my pre-highlights haircut and went to Fantastic Sams for the haircut ONLY. The lady who cut my hair spoke broken Chinese so it was hard to understand her. I swallowed my pride and nodded 'yes' or 'no 'to questions like "Some people like a here at a chin. SOme a don't. SOme a like a long. Some don't. What you like?" uHHHHHH... Just shoot me, girls.

The front of my hair had a decent layered look. She cut about 5" off so that now my hair is to my shoulders or just below. Little did I know that she decided to cut a stair-step pattern toward the nape of my neck. Great. How creative, how artistic, how.. ODD! LOL. https://www.makeuptalk.com/editor_files/editor_images/expressionsani.gif

So when I get to the REAL salon, the guy asks, "Who cut your hair?" He was trying not to wrinkle his nose too much. Long story short, he fixed the back of it so that it matched the front.

Can you imagine what would have happend if I'd had the highlights done at Fantastic Sams? *Sam ain't so fantastic*. I will post a pic of my hair later today. It's 'fixed' now. I have to get my husband to take the pic. At least the highlights look alright.

Report Card

Fantastic Sams: D-

It's a "DON'T"


----------



## Californian (Mar 11, 2004)

hahahhaha. Ty for the lol!!

Originally Posted by *allisong* Wow!! You're the bravest person I know.When she broke out with the stairstep cut that would have sent me runnin'.


----------



## Californian (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi, Here's the hair pics. I hope they show up on here. The salon fixed the Fantastic Sam's "stair-step" in the back. Sigh.

Tx, Calif.





&lt;img src=http://img28.photobucket.com/albums/v84/sb-ca-ryan/RyanHair2.jpg&gt;

&lt;img src=http://img28.photobucket.com/albums/v84/sb-ca-ryan/RyanHair3.jpg&gt;


----------



## Geek (Mar 12, 2004)

*Is that U?* *The hair look..............uhm sandy.....Looks great*


----------



## Californian (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah, that's me. My hair is actually much lighter but looks very brown in the pics. I was born with blonde hair and then it went south and turned to dark blonde. I like to Cheat and lighten it.

Hope you like it. My husband thinks it looks fine but likes me better with long hair. I just want to feel good about myself period.



It's ok to me





Adios,

Calif.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* *Is that U?*
*The hair look..............uhm sandy.....Looks great*


----------

